
Getting started with NoSQL databases and MongoDB - danielgynn
http://www.danielgynn.com/getting-started-mongodb/
======
DrScump
You post _your own link_ twice in a day?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10717417](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10717417)

